# Any guitarists out there that will be attending Oklacon?



## slashersivi (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello - 

For the Furry Variety Show at Oklacon I wanted to sing my favorite Tenacious D song, Tribute, in honor of the theme: The Mark of the Beast!

So I'm trying ot find a guitarist who'd be interested in performing with me :3

If interested, feel free to reply here, PM me, or hit me up on AIM - ToryofRW.

Hope to hear from someone 

-Tory


----------

